# Do YOU dress up for Halloween?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We dress up every year at work...always have a different theme going. This year, the girls in my department are going to be Disney villains and our one guy is going to be Mickey Mouse as Merlin. I'm so excited b/c I'm going to be Ursula the Sea Witch from the Little Mermaid. I love Ursula..she is so bad ass. Lol.

Here are some pics from Halloweens past...

2003 -- Pimp and Hos (I was very pregnant for child #3, so most attractive...) I like scary Halloween costumes, so I added the cut face.

















For some reason, I can't find any pictures from 2004. I think we were witches.

2005 -- Ghosts & Ghostbuster. I'm in the single shot, but the group shot is the whole corporate office.

















2006 -- My secretary had just left us for another job, and I wasn't really into the theme thing, so I just slit my throat:









2007 -- Wizard of Oz. Of course, I'm the Wicked Witch.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Love your pictures. I used to have costume parties every year and I have been known to dress up to hand out candy. I LOVE halloween. I like spooky over the cute. I decorated the outside last weekend. I also dressed up when I gave parties at my girls school.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The neighbors across the street go all-out for Halloween! Her yard looks like a graveyard, it's so cool, and she decorates the inside of her house from top to bottom~ I should take pics. She has a party every year, so dh and I get to dress up! The only pics I have here on the laptop were from last year. We were devils~ Here is a pic of me and a friend, and one of me laughing while playing pool (laughing because I can't play pool to save my life, especially with a few drinks in me!! Ha!)~ 
Last year we were Jack Sparrow and a pirate wench~ I will see if I can find those pics later after work.
I think this year hubby is going to be Slash and I am going to be Axl Rose....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

you guys are AWESOME!
Kim---that slit throat thing----may gosh that looks real---how did you do that?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome costumes everyone!!!!

I like to go as inanimate objects...like "wood", or "hairball", "ramen noodles..." I don't have any pictures, can you believe that?! However, for the wood costume I covered my entire body in wood grain sticky contact paper, wore a faux fur and ratted my hair to be the hairball, and wore a curly wig (which was supposed to be mermaid hair) with chopsticks sticking out of my hair for the ramen noodles.

During the last election my husband and I were invited to a couples halloween party, we went as "undecided voters," thinking by that time there would be no one there that had not decided who they were voting for. Um...we were wrong. It was a bit uncomfortable to say the least. So, I guess we won't do that this year!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some of our neighbors dress up be we usually don't. I'm taking two of my kids to see Wicked a few days before Halloween so maybe we'll have to dress up this year!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't dressed up for Halloween for years. The last time my DH was a pregnant bride. Ewww, weird, he looked just like his mom!
Those pics are so good of everyone. Geeze, the slit throat looks so real. Are you sure you're not a make-up artist?? It is really a good job.
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a huge Harry Potter fan and I always go as a witch. This year, however, I am going as Alice Cullen from the Twilight books. Here is me and my son. It's not Halloween, it's the Deathly Hallows release party, but you get the gist.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Fab, fab, FAB!!!!

I love dressing up for Halloween!!! I normally start planning costumes in August - this year, it is "OZ-squared" - Castro is playing "Toto"... 

Here are some pictures from past Halloweens


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, that slit throat is spooky real!! :jaw:

Great costumes everyone!! Katie, I love that picture of you laughing. It looks like an evil laugh! Muuaaaaahhhhhaaahaaa ! :biggrin1:

I just have to share the Cat Litter cake I made one year. Shadow was less than 3 mths. old. VERY realistic!!! ound: There's me as a cavewoman and one of my sons as Dr. Frankenstein being carried by his monster.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj! HAHAHAHA.. your costume is halarious... BUT.. lol... before I read what your costume was, I thought you were dressed up as Rick James!! hahahahaha

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Marj, your cat litter cake looks disgusting. Yuck ound: I made a different cake before too, but I can't post it on the forum, but it's pretty disgusting too.ound:

Ryan is right, you look like Rick James. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rick James..... I didn't even know who that was until I just checked!! lol I blackened my eyebrows to make them bushy and added a bit of 5 o'clock shadow. It's sooooo much fun dressing up!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

I was part of a marching drum band and they do a Halloween parade every year, so for several years I was a skeleton with the rest of the band. I loved painting my face black and white! Here's my favorites:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-I've made the kitty litter cake too, it's disgusting! Fun to make though!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We went to our neighbors for their big Halloween party last night, and had a blast!
Here we are, partying like a Rock Star!!eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

You two look great. You know Axl(lmy lab) was actually named after Axl Rose. Did you two put on a concert? You both would of had a problem finding your house if you lived up to their image. :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAHAAHHAHA.. Katie, thats hilarious.. lol
You actually kind of look like Axel Rose a bit! Who is Slash?

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan~ I think I will take that as a compliment...ha!
Slash is my hubby, and he did party like a rock star, and paid for it! uke:
Lucklily we didn't have a problem finding the house, we live right across the street!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Katie, it was a compliment.. I've always thought he looked kinda girly.. 

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I made these last year for my son's school party. I will make them again for Friday.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Ryan, for thinking I look girly..hehe! And I agree Axl is kind of a pretty-boy!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, those cookies are gross and awesome!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, you guys look great in those costumes. And it sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ivy-Those are so gross!!! What the [email protected] are they??? I would guess the kids loved them? I make ghosts that I'll take a picture of, but they're cute.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

They are just sugar cookies with food coloring and almond slices for the fingernails.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We had our fall party this past saturday. We had a good time. It was very cold so we all just dressed warm. We had a bonfire,and plenty of food as well. We had hot cider well some of us had it spiked. I am glad that it was at our house because hubby was a little drunk. It was a fun time had by all!!! I really do not get into the dressing up stuff...not real fond of it...too spooky for me. I like to watch scary movies though!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do you paint on the food coloring?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, how fun! Your costumes are great. Sure wish we had a party to go this year. I'm so not into it this time, just too busy and tired. I'm working all day Friday, at the store, so am trying to think of what to wear. A cat or dog costume would be so appropriate but I want to be comfy too - I'm working from 10 - 8 p.m.! 

Eeewwwwwww!!!!! Those fingers are so realistic, Ivy !! ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

All of you look great....but I have to say Marj...ewww gross! And Slash...oh be still my heart!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie that's hilarious.

Ivy those fingers are brilliantly disgusting.


----------

